# First trip to Thai from US, what travel adapters



## livwire68

Hello I will be going to Thai in a couple months and was wondering if there are any special adapter I need to get for my electronics, phone, computer, camera. I will be coming from the US. any info will be of great help. I will also be traveling to different areas in Thai from the north to the south.


----------



## USArmy Vet

The Thai socket is a two round prong type but Most outlets accept the two prong spade plug from the US.


----------



## livwire68

Great, thank you!


----------



## mikecwm

If you take a close look at your laptop / phone / whatever, power adaptor you will usually find it says 110 - 220 volt 50/60 cycles.
So you're covered (practical experience confirms this for me).
Just check what it says on your adaptor.
I've had no trouble plugging my N American plugs in in Thailand. 
Just avoid the one right next to the shower.


----------



## livwire68

mikecwm said:


> If you take a close look at your laptop / phone / whatever, power adaptor you will usually find it says 110 - 220 volt 50/60 cycles.
> So you're covered (practical experience confirms this for me).
> Just check what it says on your adaptor.
> I've had no trouble plugging my N American plugs in in Thailand.
> Just avoid the one right next to the shower.


Yes I can only imagine! I am an electrician here in the US I have heard stories about other countries


----------



## philobert

livwire68 said:


> Yes I can only imagine! I am an electrician here in the US I have heard stories about other countries


what stories...?



phil


----------



## Kiniyeow

I found it helpful to buy a cheap power strip at Tesco when i visited Thailand so you can plug in a few items at once to charge them alltogether. Most Thai style places don't have too many outlets, so the 100BT for the strip is well worth it.


----------



## SiamWallaby

I concur...everything I brought from the US works here, although I did have to buy a few adapters for the plug style. Not always though.


----------

